# Ganz still und leise kommt da ja ein neues Feature ins Forum



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

Gerade eben in der Foren Übersicht gewesen und was sehe ich am unteren Rand? Info über die aktuellen angemeldeten User. 
Da sieht man, daß Markus sogar um 21 Uhr noch arbeitet aber manch andern faule Säcke *g* schon eher Schluß machen.
Zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber manchmal ganz hilfreich, so kann man auch mal schnell bei Bedarf ne O-Mail schreiben.


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:37 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> Gerade eben in der Foren Übersicht gewesen und was sehe ich am unteren Rand? Info über die aktuellen angemeldeten User.
> Da sieht man, daß Markus sogar um 21 Uhr noch arbeitet aber manch andern faule Säcke *g* schon eher Schluß machen.
> Zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber manchmal ganz hilfreich, so kann man auch mal schnell bei Bedarf ne O-Mail schreiben.



Also, das kann ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen.
Das Thema haben wir schon: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=2426803&father_id=0&message_id=2426803&count_reply=14&group_id=61  

Edit: Woher soll ich wissen, dass zwischen Link und Smiley zwei leerzeichen müssen? 
Ach ja: Und Mowl Jimpanse


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:39 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:37 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> ...



Wollte noch sagen, klasse Link:

Error Occurred While Processing Request
Error Diagnostic Information
Invalid parameter type

Cannot convert 61  to number.

Please, check the ColdFusion manual for the allowed conversions between data types

The error occurred while processing an element with a general identifier of (CFPARAM), occupying document position (6:1) to (6:53).


Date/Time: 10/15/03 21:25:24
Browser: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)
Remote Address: 217.227.84.54
HTTP Referrer: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=11&thread_id=2427563&message_id=2427563&group_id=0&cachetime=0
Query String: menu=070101&submenu=show_top

... ich schließe mal wieder...


----------



## Achzo (15. Oktober 2003)

Das liegt daran, daß am link hinten dran noch ein Leerzeichen ist. Der sollte funktionieren:
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=2426803&father_id=0&message_id=2426803&count_reply=14&group_id=61


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:49 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> Das liegt daran, daß am link hinten dran noch ein Leerzeichen ist. Der sollte funktionieren:
> http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=2426803&father_id=0&message_id=2426803&count_reply=14&group_id=61



*Grummel.* Kann Rind noch nicht einmal einen Link richtig einfügen. Wo soll das noch hingehen? *g*


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:54 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:49 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> ...



Was kann ich denn dafür?  Mangelhafte Adminarbeit. Ganz klarer Fall.


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

blubb
edit: juhu habs geschafft dazwischenzuposten^^


----------



## Achzo (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:58 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:54 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> ...



Spam in einem geschlossen Thread :o }-]


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:00 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:58 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> ...



ja


----------



## cbw249 (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:00 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> Spam in einem geschlossen Thread :o ]-}



Ja das frage mich auch 

cbw249


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:03 schrieb cbw249:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:00 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> ...



Spammt bitte nicht in meinem Thread.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:59 schrieb darkdestroyer:[/l]
> blubb
> edit: juhu habs geschafft dazwischenzuposten^^



Ein CC!! Raus!! Hier ist ein CO-Only-Thread


----------



## Atropa (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:20 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:59 schrieb darkdestroyer:[/l]
> ...



schneller....  ~ *g*


----------



## El_Cappitan (15. Oktober 2003)

Was ist denn hier los!? :o
Bei uns in der Zone würd's sowas nicht geben... *kopf schüttel*


----------



## cbw249 (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:20 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:59 schrieb darkdestroyer:[/l]
> ...




Wenn er schnell genug  ist spammt er mit uns diesen wunder wunderbaren wunderschönen (hab ich schon wunderbar gesagt) Thread mit  

cbw249


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:24 schrieb cbw249:[/l]
> Wenn er schnell genug  ist spammt er mit uns diesen wunder wunderbaren wunderschönen (hab ich schon wunderbar gesagt) Thread mit
> 
> cbw249



darkdestroyer drückt wohl die ganze Zeit über nur F5.


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:20 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 21:59 schrieb darkdestroyer:[/l]
> ...



schließ halt schneller


----------



## SamGamgee (15. Oktober 2003)

Got it!


----------



## LordMephisto (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> Got it!



Juhu ein nicht CC oder Co in eurem Thread oder isser nu offen?


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:24 schrieb cbw249:[/l]
> ...



wie kommste drauf?


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> Got it!



Wo kommt auf einmal dieses ganze CC-Pack her? Da ist irgendwo ein Nest!  *Insektenspray hol*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> ...


Blöder Thread, zu, auf, zu, auf, entscheidet euch mal.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> ...



*Generals-Waffen-hol*


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> ...



maul du gehörst eh notgeschlachtet


----------



## Atropa (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:26 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> ...



Ihr macht es uns aber auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:30 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> ...



Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## SamGamgee (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:30 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:28 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> ...


*spam* nach 5 sekunden auto-refresh ownt *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:34 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:30 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> ...



Macht nicht son Mist in meinem Thread. Sonst wird der noch geschlossen.


----------



## darkdestroyer (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:34 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:30 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> ...



genau


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:34 schrieb SamGamgee:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.10.03 um 22:30 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> ...


10 reichen auch


----------

